# Cambridge, OH - ID: 956 Karl, M Adult, Blanket B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11729707

Guernsey Co DP (high kill)








[/img]


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Cambridge, OH - Karl Blanket B&T*

I observed through looking at their site ... although they are probably high kill, it looks like they really try their hardest for the dogs. They have a pound-pal program (say that one five times fast)







, a cell-dog program and you can also sponsor a dog [giving the animal more time, I would assume]. 
Anyway, just FYI.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Cambridge, OH - Karl Blanket B&T*

I agree; I think they do try hard, however, they DO STATE on their website that they DO Euthanize.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Cambridge, OH - Karl Blanket B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Cambridge, OH - Karl Blanket B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Cambridge, OH - Karl Blanket B&T*

bump


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Cambridge, OH - Karl Blanket B&T*

MORE ABOUT KARL Pet ID: 956 











"Thank you for looking at dogs from the Guernsey County Dog Warden Dept. We are a county run facility in Cambridge, OH, We are NOT a no kill shelter! Unfortunately we must euthanize due to illness, aggression, or overcrowding. We are located at the intersection of I70 and I77 in Southeastern OH. 
Adoption fee is $60. Currently, any purebreds listed on our site for adoption MUST be spayed/neutered at adopters expense before leaving the shelter. No exceptions!!!! 
We do not have an online adoption form but we can fax you an application. You may also call the shelter between the hours of 9-5 Mon through Fri and 9-3 on Saturday, for more information. If coming from out of town, please call first to make sure the dog you are interested in is still available.
Approved rescues also welcome!!!!"


Guernsey County Dog Pound
Cambridge, OH
740-432-2219 
[email protected] http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH330.html


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Cambridge, OH - Karl Blanket B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Cambridge, OH - Karl Blanket B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Cambridge, OH - Karl Blanket B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Cambridge, OH - Karl Blanket B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Cambridge, OH - Karl Blanket B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Cambridge, OH - Karl Blanket B&T*

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Cambridge, OH - Karl Blanket B&T*

Do we think he is 1-2 years old?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Cambridge, OH - Karl Blanket B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Cambridge, OH - Karl Blanket B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Cambridge, OH - Karl Blanket B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Cambridge, OH - Karl Blanket B&T*

Karl's listing says RESCUED!


----------

